# اجهزة كشف الذهب تحت الارض www.3D-Detectors.com



## goooold (5 مارس 2012)

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي التجاري المتحدة عن التوفر لديها جميع أنواع أجهزة كشف المعادن في باطن الأرض. أجهزة كشف الذهب و الدفائن الأثرية . أجهزة كشف الذهب الخام. أجهزة كشف الكهوف و السراديب و الفراغات الأرضية 


EXP 5000 . GPA 1000 . GD 5005 . GOLDEN KING PLUS . GOLDEN GATE PLUS . JEOSONAR 2010 . JEOHUNTER . JEOSCAN . 
6 . LORENZ DEEP MAX . AREX 17 . JEOTECH . GARRET GTI GARRETT AT PRO . GPX5000 . SPECTRA V/3 . GRAVITATOR . NOVA EURO GOLD . BIONIC 01 . SCANMASTER .

أجهزة كشف الذهب الدفين والذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والكنوز والمجوهرات كافة وكشف الكهوف والسراديب الاثريه 

العنوان : دولة الكويــــت - الفروانية - جانب مجمع المغاتير - االدور الثالث - شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريــــــــة
البريد الألكتروني
[email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني
www.3D-Detectors.com
تليفون : 0096599094070
تليفون: 0096599094070


دولة الكويـــــت

أجهزة كشف المعادن ,أجهزة كشف الذهب , كاشف الذهب , كاشف الكنوز , كاشف الذهب الخامgolden detector , golden king plus, للكشف عن المعادن , كاشف المعادن , كاشف الذهب , كشاف الكنوز , كشاف الدفائن , كاشف الكنوز والدفائن و كاشف الكنوز والآثار,أجهزة تصويرية
​


----------



## samiawn (14 مارس 2012)

*مشكور أخوي goold*

شكراً على هذا التنوير .. وبسأل عن سعر الجهاز Golden King Plus كم تكاليفه وطريقة شحنه إلى المملكة العربية السعودية ـ الرياض، وربنا يجعل عملك هذا في موازين حسناتك..


----------

